# fette felgen ?



## Hopfmannstropfe (30. September 2004)

servus 

suche möglichst breite 20 bzw 19 " felgen in32 oder 36 loch
könnt ihr mir weiter helfen?

thnx


----------



## [YoSHi] (30. September 2004)

Alex DX-32 (38mm) ... aber was willste damit am BMX?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vitali (1. Oktober 2004)

Sun Black Label (708g in schwarz!):


----------



## Bremerhavener© (2. Oktober 2004)

Sucht er wohl eher zum Trialen...?

Alex DX-32 ist optimal dafür.

mfg,
Reik


----------



## [YoSHi] (2. Oktober 2004)

stimmt, hoffmann != hoffman


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (4. Oktober 2004)

klar zum trialen.
wollt halt mal wissen ob unter den bmx ern ander e felgen bekannt sind wie bei den trialern. such einfach so wa breites wie von koxx.
mit der Qualität von alex. ( ösen für die speichen, bzw ein härteres aluminium. da das geflexte nich so lang hält,)
will halt keine felge wo ich 100 mal nachzentrieren muss.

ps vorne könnts auch disc felge sein.


----------



## evil_rider (5. Oktober 2004)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> klar zum trialen.
> wollt halt mal wissen ob unter den bmx ern ander e felgen bekannt sind wie bei den trialern. such einfach so wa breites wie von koxx.
> mit der Qualität von alex. ( ösen für die speichen, bzw ein härteres aluminium. da das geflexte nich so lang hält,)
> will halt keine felge wo ich 100 mal nachzentrieren muss.
> ...




kauf dir ne sun big city.

haltbarkeit garantiert.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (7. Oktober 2004)

und wie ist die sun homepage?


----------



## evil_rider (7. Oktober 2004)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> und wie ist die sun homepage?




 

www.sunrims.com


----------



## [YoSHi] (7. Oktober 2004)

Die ist aber nicht breit und ich bezweifle, dass sie mehr aushält als 'ne DX-32. Aber egal


----------



## evil_rider (7. Oktober 2004)

[YoSHi] schrieb:
			
		

> Die ist aber nicht breit und ich bezweifle, dass sie mehr aushält als 'ne DX-32. Aber egal




es ist die stabilste BMX felge... noch fragen ?

dei hält sicherlich mehr als die alex.

und es ist auch eine der breitesten BMX felgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr33r!d0r (11. Oktober 2004)

und sie ist zu schwer für trial


----------



## Flatpro (11. Oktober 2004)

leg dich niemals mit evil an, der meint eh er hat immer recht, da kommt dann nur humbug raus


----------



## evil_rider (11. Oktober 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> leg dich niemals mit evil an, der meint eh er hat immer recht, da kommt dann nur humbug raus



1. stimmt
2. habe ich immer recht
3. sollst net vondir auf andere schließen


----------



## fr33r!d0r (13. Oktober 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> leg dich niemals mit evil an, der meint eh er hat immer recht, da kommt dann nur humbug raus



ich schreib hier was ich will. wenn er denkt er hat immer recht is mir das sowas von wurst, das glaubste gar nicht 

ps: danke dass du mich darauf hingewiesen hast


----------

